
“I have toyota corola” - robin_reala
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/11/14/i-have-toyota-corola/
======
kpgraham
Back in the days of shareware, around 1985, I wrote a program called TXT2COM.
It was a simple way of turning a text file into an executable. All a user had
to do was run the converted com file and the text file appeared on the screen
with full scrolling, search and save. I had my name and phone number embedded
in the program.

My first problem was when someone converted the Constitution of the United
States into a COM file, but made some typos. I got hundreds of calls.

Then someone converted a entire library of gay porn text files which resulted
in some uncomfortable phone calls to my wife while I was at work.

I released another version without my name and phone number, but the damage
was done. I can still find my name embedded on com files in old archives.

The program was eventually bundled with an edition of "The Art of Computer
Programming" by Donald E. Knuth. He used it to wrap some of the text files on
the disk that came with the book. He paid me with a signed copy of the book
and a very nice letter.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Knuth is such a class act. I don't think I've ever heard a negative story
about him. Contrast him to, say, the harsh laguage Linus Torvalds routinely
engages in or the many stories pointing out Steve Jobs' unfriendly side. I'm
not 100% sure if you have to be a jerk to get ahead in life and lean towards
'yes' on this but when I see guys like Knuth, I wonder if nice guys do win
sometimes.

>TXT2COM

As an 80s BBS kid, I thank you for this. I'm sure I used this many times over
and never considered the author. I think this was commonly used to package
text files for download back in the day.

~~~
ldfdr
You're confusing being a jerk with communication styles and cultural
differences. You'd never hire anyone from the American inner city, from parts
of Scotland and Ireland, parts of New York, and similar. Some very nice people
talk loudly, swear, and use politically incorrect language.

This is part of the reason some URMs can't get ahead in US corporate culture.

Yes, Linus does swear a lot, and uses aggressive language. That's part of his
style, his culture, and how he communicates.

No, he is not a jerk. The reason Linux beat the BSDs is because Linus is a
very nice guy. He created a community which, despite the harsh language, was
very welcoming, and willing to mentor new people. The BSDs created elitist,
closed-off communities, which were unwelcoming to newcomers.

If you made a mistake, the BSD communities would write you off. The Linux
community would tell you what you did wrong, and how to fix it, even if they
used harsh language to do so.

The Linux culture is also quite meritocratic. It doesn't matter how you
communicate, or how incompetent you were a year ago. If you're doing good
technical work today, you're welcome. More than other cultures, arguments are
taken at technical face value, not by who makes them.

~~~
peterwwillis
Your argument is shit. (Another Linus quote) And here's why.

 _" I'm a bastard. I have absolutely no clue why people can ever think
otherwise. Yet they do.

People think I'm a nice guy, and the fact is that I'm a scheming, conniving
bastard who doesn't care for any hurt feelings or lost hours of work, if it
just results in what I consider to be a better system.

And I'm not just saying that. I'm really not a very nice person. I can say "I
don't care" with a straight face, and really mean it._"

\-- Linus Torvalds, 09/06/2000, LKML

 _" I like offending people, because I think people who get offended should be
offended."_

\-- Linus, 2012.

Linus Torvalds on why he isn't nice: _" I don't care about you."_

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/linus-torvalds-on-
wh...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/01/linus-torvalds-on-why-he-isnt-
nice-i-dont-care-about-you/)

~~~
drzaiusapelord
There's this bizarre thing going on on HN, reddit, and other tech sites. We
saw it with Linus and we see it again with Trump. Suddenly, all these people
are making excuses for terrible behaviors and outrageous claims. Usually
following a "he didn't really mean that" playbook of justifications like
"productivity" or "politics" like either excuses acting like a child.

Why are we afraid to call people out on the shit they say? Is this some new
level of political correctness? Or do we just see these people as something to
project onto and dismiss anything counter to that?

No idea, but it seems we live in strange times where a man's own words are
ignored for feel-good conclusions that have no merit or basis in reality.

~~~
abraae
If you want to join the marines, you'll be screamed at, verbally abused, and
generally pushed to your limits. It has to be that way, they are training 18
year olds to run to the sound of gunfire and perform under fire and the threat
of death. You must put up with it or you do not belong in that group.

At the other extreme, if you want to join your local flying club, you can
expect to be treated courteously. If anyone treats you like an asshole, the
problem is with them rather than you. It can be that way, because the group is
not trying to achieve anything extreme, its just for enjoyment and largely
social.

If you want to join in the white hot stream of activity surrounding one of the
world's most important pieces of software, its not going to be like your
flying club.

Its not quite the marines either, but it is a place where very complex stuff
has to get done, urgently, absolutely correctly, in the face of hundreds or
thousands of interjections and "what about" from more or less well-meaning
contributors who just don't have or get the big picture in the same way the
core of the group does. (Talking about Linus here, not Trump :)

Sometimes, such an environment functions better with a culture of abruptness
and "take no shit" is built.

Its very unfortunate for anyone who aspires to join such a group that they
have to put up with that. But sometimes we have to acknowledge that that
"terrible behaviour" is part of what makes the group work. Not all clubs are
suitable for all people.

~~~
peterwwillis
It's software. Software. Programming. There is no tough mentality required to
write good software. You do not have to be a dick to write good software.
Ever.

~~~
n20
I disagree. Some software projects require a tremendous amount of
communication to accomplish any task of any measurable importance. If there
are three reasonable people involved in this communication, being a dick is
probably not required. If there are tens of thousands of individuals involved,
you will either be forced to be less than polite to some of them or you will
not accomplish anything.

Politely saying no takes time and effort, especially if communication isn't
your strong point. If I'm walking down the street, I'll probably be pretty
polite to the first homeless guy that asks me for a dollar. By the time the
hundredth flags me down before I'm even halfway to my destination, I'll have
boiled that initial polite response down to "Fuck off."

~~~
omegaham
I agree with this, especially since a lot of people will interpret politeness
as being a sign that your decision is negotiable.

That polite "No, because of X, Y, and Z" rapidly turns into "I have made up my
mind, no" and then into "This is not a fucking debate, so no, and fuck you."
very quickly, especially if you're dealing with a constant deluge of stupid
requests.

I'm not going to judge Linus for his outbursts, as obviously his method seems
to work pretty well.

------
Tomte
Reminds me of the SQLite developers who got overwhelmed:

[https://github.com/mackyle/sqlite/blob/3cf493d4018042c70a4db...](https://github.com/mackyle/sqlite/blob/3cf493d4018042c70a4db733dd38f96896cd825f/src/os.h#L52)

~~~
pc86
If it's possible for me to wake up a developer with only a phone call, I think
your support system is broken.

~~~
pjc50
Developers have phone numbers like anyone else. And when people aren't paying
for support, because this is open source, there isn't exactly going to be a
24/7 support helpline.

~~~
problems
Why do people have a publicly listed personal phone number though?

~~~
ghaff
When I was writing some shareware and other PC software, there were basically
two ways to reach me: write me a snail mail letter or call me. So it was
pretty normal to publish your personal phone number (and address). I wouldn't
do it today, but those were pretty much the only ways to contact people.

~~~
problems
Even if you want to publish a phone number, you can get a voip number for
under $1/mo from many providers these days and redirect it as needed, block
numbers, send to voicemail, etc. Complete control over it and complete
separation. It may have made sense at one point but today it seems crazy.

~~~
kelnos
You're being downvoted because the parent clearly isn't talking about present
day, but is talking about writing shareware probably in the 80s or 90s. Not
much useful/cheap VoIP going on back then.

------
forgettableuser
As somebody who has written to companies about bugs in their products (and
almost always ignored), I would really appreciate a response even if it was
some form letter thing to the effect of "I just make a small component that
happens to be used in your car, kind of like the people who make the screws in
your car. Please contact your car manufacturer directly."

I personally just like knowing somebody read my letter instead of going into a
black hole. And I kind of expect these things to go into black holes, so it's
actually kind of heart warming when I receive any kind of response.

And this response would at least tell me to try a different contact. (I know
in this case who Daniel Stenberg is and know what curl is so I wouldn't make
this specific mistake, but sometimes hunting for support contact information
returns things that are vague.)

If the customer gets angry at the response, it's fine because it just means
they don't understand, which means they are just getting angrier at the car
company. The car company deserves that since they made it so hard to contact
them.

~~~
jaspervdmeer
Yeah you would, but you're on Hacker News and not stupid, like 99.999999999%
of users are.

To them a reply and it doesn't matter what's in the reply as they're not
reading it anyway, means they have somebody to vent to. And if Daniel doesn't
solve it. T-mobile is a bad company. DO NOT ever understimate the stupidity of
people. No reply is best reply in cases like this!

~~~
ghaff
No. 99.999999999% of users are not "stupid." They are just not educated or
interested in technical arcana like you possibly are. I could say more but
that's probably sufficient. Grow up.

~~~
exolymph
Have you ever worked support? Of course the percentage is an exaggeration, but
seriously, many people are idiots and won't take no or "that's not our
product" for an answer.

------
riskable
I have had a similar problem for about two decades now in regards to eCards
(virtual greeting cards). I own youknowwhat.com and one of my email addresses
is youknowwho@youknowwhat...

Turns out that thousands of people every year think they are being super
clever by putting my email address in the "From" field. So of course I get
zillions of "receipts" for these eCards.

"Sister, I hope you feel better soon"

...is the most popular by far.

I stopped looking at them years ago but there's often some very personal
information included and if I were an evil supervillain it would be trivial
for me to use a lot of these eCards to blackmail people!

Fortunately for these people there's a highly ethical person at the helm of
that email address that filters them all right into the trash.

~~~
freehunter
I get something similar. I was an early adopter of a popular email service, so
I managed to get <firstname><lastname>@<emailservice>.com. Pretty neat, pretty
simple, right? Except I have a really common name, and people seem think that
if the email address has their name in it, it must be their email address. I
get sign-ups for Facebook all the time. I get emails about credit scores that
make me panic until I realize I didn't sign up for that service. The other day
I got an appointment reminder to take my Vauxhall into the shop for service (I
live in the US, we don't have Vauxhall here).

Email is hard and confusing for a lot of people. It's easy for us to forget
that.

~~~
elFarto
I'm amazed how many people get their email address wrong. I have
<firstname>.<lastname>@gmail.com, which is fine, and hardly gets any mail
meant for someone else. <firstletter><lastname>@gmail.com however, is
basically unusable. Funny thing is, the latter was the one I created first,
but I forgot the password so had to create the other. I managed to recover it
later and I'm glad I have the former.

~~~
shkkmo
Sort of off topic, but did you know that the '.' gets ignored in gmail
addresses, you can remove it or add extras and you will still get the email.

~~~
ptmcc
This is true in general, but some of the very early Gmail addresses do
differentiate based on the '.'

For instance, my very early-adopter Gmail address has a '.' in the address but
it is an entirely different account from the one without. If you send mail to
the one without the '.' I do not receive it.

~~~
fowl2
God I love edge cases / grandfathering

------
ergot
I usually break E-mail addresses into the following categories:

Monolithic. That one email address you put on business cards, hand out at
conferences, post in public forums. Basically a catch-all that quickly becomes
a firehose for spam and bacn[1] but every now and then you get an actual
_reachout_ as described in this post. They are infact gems when you get them,
and always remind me how precious E-mail, as a loose social network, is.

Registrations. For creating throwaway accounts on various online social
outlets. Got an IMGUR.com meme you must send to a friend over IM? No problem,
your trusty registrations e-mail account, or account(s) have you covered.

Commerce. Super secure email address which is on a trusted provider, and is
rarely, if ever, given out publicly. You change your password frequently on
this, and make sure not to contaminate it with other identities. Typically
tied to several accounts where money moves in them. Accounts with credit
cards, PayPal, etc.

Others? I am interested to hear other people's single-duty uses for email? I
know I could write about other categories, but those three cover a large
portion of what I use E-mail for.

[1]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacn)

~~~
kalleboo
I use a catch-all domain, and every site/business gets its own
<businessname>@example.com. For business cards and friends I use something
like myname@ or contact@

When one businesses address starts getting spam I blackhole it.

Similar to the + suffix trick but works on any site.

~~~
theallan
What software do you use to manage that?

~~~
vsakos
You can do that with Fastmail easily.

~~~
greenshackle2
+1, I use fastmail, if you use the domain only for e-mail, you can use
fastmail's nameservers, DNS setup takes 2 minutes.

------
PaulHoule
Back when I was a grad student at Cornell I wrote a random number generator
for Javascript (back before there was an RNG function for Javascript.)

It got used all over the web, including the home page of Peoplesoft, which set
me up to receive a lot of spam, and then when the "Love Letter" virus and it's
competitors came, I was getting something like a million viruses an hour. As
of 2005 I was the biggest email recipient at Cornell.

~~~
JdeBP
Enjoy [http://jdebp.eu./deluge-of-microsoft-
worms.html](http://jdebp.eu./deluge-of-microsoft-worms.html)

------
MicroBerto
So we run a price comparison engine, and I occasionally get support emails
from visitors who bought a product from one of our retail stores listed, and
request help from me (ie want tracking or something)

Nobody has ever NOT understood the situation when I tell them that we're just
a deals site and to contact the store instead.

On occasion I've had to intervene on their behalf with a store and get things
expedited. Stores always oblige because I'm the traffic source.

I of course have a brand to promote, and curl doesn't really need to do that.
But when someone's in dire straights looking for _anyone_ to help, I help at
all costs. Because I've been on the other end of that support email and it
sucks when you can't get a hold of any human.

------
mrbill
Along similar lines (someone grabbing on to an email address and blaming the
recipient for their problems), from a few years back: the city of Tuttle, OK
vs. CentOS

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/03/24/tuttle_centos/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/03/24/tuttle_centos/)

[http://www.jaduncan.com/2006/03/centos-vs-city-of-
tuttle.htm...](http://www.jaduncan.com/2006/03/centos-vs-city-of-tuttle.html)

~~~
DanBC
> I am computer literate! I have 22 years in computer systems engineering and
> operation.

good grief. that poor cent os person.

~~~
vollmond
Taylor's followup (according to wiki) is icing on the cake:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuttle,_Oklahoma#Controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuttle,_Oklahoma#Controversy)

~~~
nommm-nommm
Wow, what an asshole... "Taylor stated that those commenting about him online
were "a bunch of freaks out there that don’t have anything better to do ...
[CentOS is] a free operating system that this guy gives away, which tells you
how much time he’s got on his hands.""

------
Peroni
I used to run a tech job board in the UK called Hacker Jobs. I used to get two
or three emails a week from folk (almost always outside of the UK) asking me
to hack into Facebook and gmail accounts.

The best thing was that the job board was very obviously a normal tech job
board yet these people had to dig pretty deep into the site to find my contact
email.

~~~
coldpie
The development IRC channel for the Wine project is #winehackers, and we
pretty regularly get morons asking what kind of hacking tools we develop, or
if we can help them crack some software's DRM.

~~~
startling
Can you blame them? Wine and hacking does sound like fun.

------
tn13
I have a similar story. I made an Android app which was getting like 2K
installs a day. The app was meant for non-english speakers in India.

I started getting hundreds of emails on by developer email with empty body and
empty subject text. I wrote back asking why they did it and never got a reply.

The friction to find and email a developer is pretty high in playstore. Then
when I actually travelled to India and started low bandwidth networks I
realized what was happening. There was some scrolling issue on playstore where
people actually attempted to click on a related app but ended up touching
developer email. Not knowing how to close the gmail's compose screen they
instead pressed on send. (Many of these users dont know how to use email).

------
verbify
Looks like Daniel's website is under a bit of load. Here's a cached version:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:os8OBl...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:os8OBljOwjoJ:https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/11/14/i-have-
toyota-corola/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

~~~
jstanley
Select "text-only version" to have it actually load any content.

------
rounce
> I am using in a new Ford Mondeo the navigation system with SD Card
> FM5T-19H449-FC Europe F4. I can read the card but not write on it. I want to
> add to the card some POI´s. Can you help me to do it?

Sounds like somebody has the write-protection 'clicky-thing' in the wrong
place. If I had a penny for every time this has caught me out.

~~~
duskwuff
Well, that and the data on the card is probably in some proprietary format.
But that's not the point. :)

------
ikeboy
> I can’t help them and I’ve learned over the years that just trying to
> explain how I have nothing to do with the product they’re using is often
> just too time consuming and energy draining to be worth it.

You could write out a form response once, then just send it to everyone, and
not respond to follow-ups. Not that you have to, of course, but it shouldn't
be energy draining, at least.

~~~
zapu
I've been in that position before, where people would find my e-mail address
as a supposed tech support for something I have no relationship with
whatsoever. Usually when you tell them they have a wrong e-mail, they get
really angry ("I want to talk to your manager!" kind of angry). So it's better
to just not respond at all.

~~~
Kiro
That sounds extremely funny. I would pay good money to get to be on the
receiving end of "I want to talk to your manager!" when you can act however
you want.

~~~
GFischer
It gets old very quickly.

I used to have a phone number that was one easily mistaken digit away from the
largest pizzeria in town, and people angrily complaining about wrong or
delayed orders was not funny. One of my siblings sometimes took orders he had
no intention of fulfilling :P

Edit: see also legal (or other) threats, from the same author (mentioned
elsewhere in the comments)

[https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/01/19/subject-urgent-
warnin...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/01/19/subject-urgent-warning/)

~~~
kbart
_" Also, I have yet to figure out how to unhack the hackers"_

Couldn't read any further due to tears in my eyes from laugh.

------
gwbas1c
GWBasic is an old version of Basic used on PCs in the 1980s. I've used it as
my online handle for about 20 years because the first time I logged into a
dial up BBS, my GWBasic manual was the first thing I looked up when I had to
come up with a handle.

For a period of time, googling for "GWBasic" lead to my home page, even though
there is no mention of "GWBasic" on my web site.

I once got a support request for GWBasic. It was rather flattering, and my
response basically went along the lines of "I haven't used GWBasic in 20 years
and no longer have the manual."

------
swang
When I was little, back in the 90s, I ran a Star Wars fan site on my AOL
account. This was a time where you could still count on your hand the number
of "popular" sites for Star Wars and if you knew how to remove the border from
an image with a hyperlink you were well ahead of the design curve.

One day I received an email from some school kids in Missouri(?), St Louis
maybe. They addressed it to, "Mr. George Lucas" and asked if I (George Lucas)
would go to their school to talk with them.

I was totally blown away. At first I found it incredible someone would think
George Lucas would have the website I built. Then I realized how incredible
the Internet was that someone from St. Louis could even go on somewhere and
assume that in the first place.

I think I ended up emailing them and breaking the new to them.

------
ffjffsfr
How can you find text of license of curl in Toyota? I have friend with Toyota
wanted to verify. Or maybe someone in this thread can verify this? Is it
somewhere in user-guide?

Seriously how people can possibly think some random email from user guide or
whatever text they find in car is valid support channel? It is either
completely idiotic or there's something wrong with Toyota information guide
that leads to this misunderstanding.

~~~
greenshackle2
People's ability to not read the text in front of their eyes is amazing. I
imagine people click around and pattern-match the e-mail address, without
reading any of the text/license around it. I can imagine that for some not too
tech-savvy users, most email addresses they encounter in the wild are support
addresses of some sort.

------
coldcode
Ask Google for help. Yes, I know that's an oxymoron, Google doesn't do
customer service for a reason. Most companies find it easier to ignore
problems with their customers than to do anything.

~~~
ryuker16
Sign up for Google ads...they roll out a red carpet and even call you first to
check up or offer free tutorial by a human on new features.

------
danaliv
What on earth does a car need curl for?

~~~
Chris2048
curl somedomain.foo/latest_car_software.sh | sh

~~~
mnx
[http://somedomain.foo](http://somedomain.foo) obviously, wouldn't want to
have to deal with certificates and all that.

------
NetStrikeForce
I've got the feeling I've read this before.

Could it have happened to someone else? Or maybe to Daniel himself but under
different circumstances?

~~~
slashink
He previously posted one about someone emailing him about a hacked Instagram
after finding his name and the email @haxx.se in the licenses.

EDIT: Here's the link: [https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/01/19/subject-urgent-
warnin...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/01/19/subject-urgent-warning/)

~~~
JshWright
Ironically, one of the analogies suggested in the comments on that post starts
out "Imagine you have a Toyota..."

------
eriknstr
I wonder if any of those carputers and infotainment systems are using a custom
identifier in the curl they ship. Imagine scrolling through access logs
listing regular Firefox, Chrome and IE entries and then all of a sudden you
get to one that says

    
    
        User-Agent: Toyota Corolla
    

:)

~~~
Findus23
The Tesla Webbrowser is sending a custom user agent:

Model S (4/8/14, v5.9) = Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux) AppleWebKit/534.34 (KHTML,
like Gecko) QtCarBrowser Safari/534.34

------
knodi123
I can sympathize. I am not hiring, nor am I looking for a job, but I get
several resumes and interview offers a day, because some dingus in Andhra
Pradesh used my email address to apply for jobs all over the world, and a
separate dingus used my email address to make postings on a "tech jobs in
india" board.

I used to have an auto-reply to tell them that they're hitting the wrong
address, but I suspect most people don't even read my reply, and I know a
percentage of those who do are ready to start an argument with me about why
I'm wrong. Nature of the internet, I guess.

------
kkirsche
Hug of death. Couldn't find it in a cache. Anyone else able to?

~~~
lucaspiller
"Proudly powered by WordPress"

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:os8OBl...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:os8OBljOwjoJ:https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/11/14/i-have-
toyota-corola/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

~~~
kkirsche
Thanks!

------
stretchwithme
I have the "classified" user account in one of the big web email providers.
For years, the Boston Globe was setting "reply to" on the emails they sent to
people that placed classified ads to "classified".

So guess who got the replies from advertisers using the same email provider?
That's right. Me.

I explained the problem to the Boston Globe, but they just didn't get it.

Once, somebody sent me all their credit card information so they could place
another ad.

------
chillydawg
Working cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:os8OBlj...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:os8OBljOwjoJ:https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/11/14/i-have-
toyota-corola/&num=1&hl=en&gl=uk&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
INTPenis
During some computer archeology once I was trying to find out more about a
binary running on a very old system.

I ended up e-mailing a guy who had worked on translations for a library that
was statically linked into the binary. He had no idea what I was talking about
but I jumped on his address because he was danish so I could speak to him
natively.

------
little_data
Great article thanks! Although the article was about the unfortunate side
effect of having contact information publicly available, I also discovered
that there is an open source community to establish standards for the back end
infotainment systems in cars (and other things). Neat stuff.

------
jv22222
I wrote the database abstraction layer and interface for wordpress (ezSQL). I
can't tell you how many 1000's of emailes I've recieved asking me to fix
Wordpress installations!

------
atomical
Off topic, but what's the deal behind the bluetooth audio lag? Does it apply
to calls as well? I've experienced it with music. Is this an Android problem
or a problem that could be fixed by the automakers?

~~~
grawlinson
Pretty common issue with Bluetooth, I've found. Average latency is ~100ms.

Here's a good (albeit brief) read about it.

[http://stephencoyle.net/latency/](http://stephencoyle.net/latency/)

~~~
atomical
What I'm experiencing is way beyond 100ms. At least a second or more.

------
smegel
> I’m sad to say that I rarely respond at all. I can’t help them

Well you could say "please contact your local dealership".

------
devinp
corola or Corolla?

------
ommunist
I believe this is karma of every stable open source product, which gained
enough popularity.

~~~
noobermin
That would be the opposite of karma, wouldn't it? Unless OSS is unrewarded
evil in your eyes

~~~
ominous
$ google "define karma"

    
    
      karma
      /ˈkɑːmə,ˈkəːmə/
      noun
      noun: karma
        (in Hinduism and Buddhism) the sum of a person's actions in this and previous states of existence, viewed as deciding their fate in future
      informal
        good or bad luck, viewed as resulting from one's actions.
    
    

Not all karma is good. The important part is the "resulting from one's
actions"

~~~
109281091
These definitions aren't a computer program. They require some degree of
cooperation from the reader.

~~~
ominous
Yes, language, as well as culture and money, exist because people cooperate on
some level.

------
svnssn
I guess this is what you should expect when you are requiring your copyright
notice to be disclosed... Live with it or change license.

~~~
woliveirajr
Don't know why this downvoted. Perhaps the wording used? Because the idea is
correct. One way to fix would be, for example, changing the license in any
future version to read "If you're using this software inside any component
that will be used in a car, you should display the _Copyright_automotive.txt_
contents instead of this one"

~~~
e28eta
If you're really going to complicate displaying the license, you could try to
compel the company using libcurl to provide _their_ support contact
information immediately before the license text.

I doubt it would actually work.

